# Poll. How do you guys park?



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

I always deflate all my bags. but i want wondering what you guys do. it seems like after a while always deflating then reflating would cause unnecessary wear on bags..


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

height*


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Aired Out :thumbup:


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

If I'm going some where and i need to need to be quick in and out (eg. buying blunts) i leave it alone. If I'm gonna be a while i go flat out


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

when i had my gli i would park at ride height usually, no need to draw any extra attention to the car..

unless i was at a show or gtg, then laid out..


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I park aired out. 

I haven't driven my Jetta in a month and a half though, so it's sitting with 80psi in all the bags, which is essentially fully lifted.


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Aired out when parked in the summer and at ride height throughout the winter :beer:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Only air it down at the meets and when I go out on the weekends.


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

nice guys. i always parked aired out. i cant help myself..


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

I park mine aired out at work and school, sometimes when I go out in public just to be a cool rad dude. I leave it aired up at home


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

07silverbullet said:


> Aired out when parked in the summer and at ride height throughout the winter :beer:


This. :snowcool:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

i always air it out


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

let me picture it

always air out = douche
not in public = ashamed
depending on the season = smart

there ya go :beer:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

lol... but what if you stop at a red light a lay it out to see the peoples reaction next to you.lol


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

wagner17 said:


> lol... but what if you stop at a red light a lay it out to see the peoples reaction next to you.lol


A "wannabe" (slang for "want to be") is a person with an ambition to be someone or something that she/he is not. The term is mildly pejorative, intended to convey the foolish nature of the desire due to the incompetence of the "wannabe" to accomplish the goal.


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Park it how you drive it.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

well i dont have bags yet but i think it would be funny to do it a couple times. so really i have no right posting in this thread. sorry


----------



## mxvw54 (Jun 10, 2009)

:thumbup: only time I air it out is at work and at home wen it sits for a period of time.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

ahahaha I love to air it up and down in traffic to see what the people next to me do. Was coming home from the Boston shop with my boss in the car during rush hour traffic on the turnpike. Bunch of guys in the work truck next to us, one of them yelled "does your mom know what you did to her car?" I aired it completely up, then back down again. The same guy, "Oh sh*t! He's got airride!" Then starts  like crazy. 

Freaking love it :laugh:


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

mxvw54 said:


> :thumbup: only time I air it out is at work and at home wen it sits for a period of time.


This.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

3-0-4 said:


> Park it how you drive it.


Why bother with air ride then? I could do that with coils.


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

wagner17 said:


> lol... but what if you stop at a red light a lay it out to see the peoples reaction next to you.lol


i do this when im feeling ambitious :laugh:


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

16v_HOR said:


> Why bother with air ride then? I could do that with coils.


Well cause some of us like driving low.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

3-0-4 said:


> Well cause some of us like driving low.


As do I, but most of our setups go a lot lower than our ride heights.


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

I never said it didn't. But I'm not in to the completely aired out wheel sunk in look. I like the lip of the wheel on the fender.


----------



## padubbin421 (Apr 11, 2009)

it used to be face down asss up....


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

i stay at ride height, i only air out of people ask or for photos.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I hard park everywhere cause I'm that cool:laugh:


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> i stay at ride height, i only air out of people ask or for photos.


:laugh:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

im static now, but when it was on bags i aired out every time i got out of the car :beer:


----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

empirerider said:


> If I'm going some where and i need to need to be quick in and out (eg. buying blunts) i leave it alone. If I'm gonna be a while i go flat out


this


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

no vtec 4me said:


> i*air out every time i got out of the car :beer:*


This:beer:


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

no vtec 4me said:


> aired out every time i got out of the car :beer:


samesies. I didnt get bags to go higher


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

aired out always


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> i stay at ride height, i only air out of people ask or for photos.


WHORE.....
:laugh:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

haha thats funny. i cant wait to install air just to go to a store and air out and get out and walk away and just stare at it. lol i know im a loser


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm guilty of that as well.


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

lets make this a picture thread 

i park in these places when i can 

new wheels now. surprise for the spring


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

All the way down. Every time.


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

mike are you going to port townsend?


----------



## freakyGTI (Oct 10, 2007)

doesn't matter if I air out or leave it up. I have so many leaks by the time I get back it's on the ground anyways :laugh:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hahahaa that's a good way to look at it


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

freakyGTI said:


> doesn't matter if I air out or leave it up. I have so many leaks by the time I get back it's on the ground anyways :laugh:


:laugh:

Laid out when I'm not in the car.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

07silverbullet said:


> Aired out when parked in the summer and at ride height throughout the winter :beer:


exactly. :thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

wagner17 said:


> haha thats funny. i cant wait to install air just to go to a store and air out and get out and walk away and just stare at it. lol i know im a loser


 in the winter; no... when it's nice out, thats all i do. my new coworkers think i'm nuts.


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

been bagged for 4 days and I lay it out every chance I get. well except for the shady parking lot at the grocery store last night. I let it look like a stock pos to avoid attention.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Back when I had the GTI, I almost always laid it out unless I was only going to be in the place for about 5 minutes. Sometimes I liked to park it crooked and watch peoples reactions as they walked past it from a far :laugh:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

i never air out anymore.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

MKVdubbin said:


> been bagged for 4 days and I lay it out every chance I get. well except for the shady parking lot at the grocery store last night. I let it look like a stock pos to avoid attention.


nice anthony! 

what setup did you go with ?


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

MKVdubbin said:


> been bagged for 4 days and I lay it out every chance I get. well except for the shady parking lot at the grocery store last night. I let it look like a stock pos to avoid attention.


:laugh: i do that too


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

Jayy said:


> nice anthony!
> 
> what setup did you go with ?


thanks dude how's the mk3 treating ya
easy street autopilot universal bags over FK coilovers hence the super lowness. I have some off name "shocker" valves that I'm not feeling so I'm gonna try to get the easy street manifolds so I have nothing to think about. here's a pic in my barn where you can actually see the height


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

looks good cant wait to see the wheels back on :thumbup: 

and the Mk3 is doing great alot of "goodies" for it for spring time


----------

